# Call of Duty 1, uo and 2 lag problems



## benchpress (Apr 4, 2007)

hi! Ive been playing the call of duty series since their release but for the past 3 months I have been getting weird lag spikes every few seconds that are identical in all 3 games. The games have always run wicked smooth for me and I have never had a problem like this before. It started on my previous AMD system which has now been upgraded to the point of almost having a whole new computer. I've tried reformatting twice, thousands spent on upgrades, drivers/bios up to date, games reinstalled numerous times, new cable modem, in-game settings, lower graphic settings, defragging, virus/spyware scanned with spy sweeper, defender, adaware and a few others, called isp who said the problem was my hardware (typical) and offered little to no support. Single player games work flawlessly. If anyone has any idea of what the problem may be I would really appreciate it as these are the only games I like play online. thx

lag spike ss 








temps/volts ss









system: core2duo 6600, asus striker motherboard, 1 gb ocz gold memory, antec 650 psu, bfg 7900gt sli, wd sata II 160gb hd, pioneer dvd rw, samsung 22" ws lcd, winxp sp2 and cable internet


----------



## Sethm1980 (Jun 11, 2007)

Take a look at this link..should solve the problem.I had the same issue and after searching the net in found it just a few minutes ago.Sorry for the link...i hope the admins will overlook that for the sake of helping.
I made this account just to help you because while i was searching the net i found that u were having the same problem.
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=24901&pid=156170&mode=threaded&show=&st=&


----------



## cfhpantera (Jul 16, 2004)

Your FPS is great, the problem is not your hardware it's simply your ISP, a program you have running in the background thats eating bandwidth, or some rediculous virus thats eating your bandwidth, most likely its your ISP and you need to battle with them to try and resolve your problem. If you explained to your ISP that the lag correlated with huge spikes in ping, then their response was complete ignorance. The lagometer which you have turned on reports connection lag spikes and has absolutely nothing to do with hardware or graphics. Before contacting your ISP download a free trial version of NOD32 and run a scan after scanning with NOD32, download the trial version of CounterSpy V2 and run a scan. NOD32= Best antivirus, CounterSpy=Best general malware cleaner. If that doesn't solve your problem, reassure yourself you have nothing running in the background that could be accessing the internet while your playing your game. Then prepare for war with your ISP.


----------

